# Buy almost anyone online & help goldens



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great idea. It is nice to see so many companies participating in helping the goldens. I am going to check it out for sure especially with the holidays coming up.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you. So many people want to help golden rescue but can't afford cash donations, can't foster, etc. 

If they plan to buy a gift (or something for themselves) anyway, this is an easy way to also help a cause they believe in.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't checked, but can you imagine if QVC offered rescues .50 per order? Even .10!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Some of these places are offering a very generous 8%!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

People need to go to the "more" link. That is an impressive list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

What a great idea! Get HSN and QVC to donate .50 for every order!

What a lot of money for Golden Retriever Rescue!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang I came in here thinking we were selling people looking at the title. Breat idea with the shopping channel networks


----------

